# Mazda work for kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy and smile!:biggrin:


----------



## jakemoore (Apr 15, 2017)

There's a guy on twitter who draws strange stuff in MS Paint. Can't remember the guys name.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

MS paint is very very limited and little software,to work with it is very funny:biggrin:'


----------

